# Safari Cup Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A coffee roasting & retailing operation on Southport Ave, Chicago. Only African arabica's roasted here. All micro-roasted in-house.* Here are our coffee scores at Coffee review...(http://www.coffeereview.com/allreviews.cfm?find=safari+cup+).

*

The shop is African-themed. All decor, furnishings, owners & menu's are African.

*

The pastries are freshly baked each day...croissants, muffin

&#8230;

More...


----------

